# Privacy policy still says IMVU's Fur Affinity



## ben909 (Feb 26, 2021)

it was not yet updated, i doubt it means anything, but you might want to fix it


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 2, 2021)

Huh, I didn't even notice they bought back FA from IMVU. Just now hearing of it.


----------



## ben909 (Mar 2, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Huh, I didn't even notice they bought back FA from IMVU. Just now hearing of it.


it had a site journal but most people did not make a big deal about it i think


----------



## rekcerW (Mar 9, 2021)

wait, what? right on fa team then! that's awesome news! why didn't you guys make a bigger deal about that?


----------



## Raever (Mar 12, 2021)

Wasn't siding with IMVU a business move so more things about the website could be improved?
I'm glad FA is on it's own legs too, but I never understood the partnership(?) to begin with so I can't tell whether it's a positive or a negative.


----------

